# 26      20????

## NAZAV

-.      (   , . )      08.3,   .
  .      .      ,      26.
 ,     26 (-  20)  .
    .26,       ?      91.2 (     )         ? ..    ,      -    .

----------


## Svetishe

?  ? ? ?

----------

-

----------

20   ,    .

----------


## NAZAV

-   .    .
   26          ?       .
  26    20,       ?     08.

----------


## Server56

> 26         ?       .


    .         08.

----------

,  -  ,      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## NAZAV

08 26 (     )?     . 26,             ?
     ,            ?

----------


## Mina2010

,   26   ,     , 26  ( 26-/) :
20.01 26
90.02 20.01  
97 26  
90.08 26

----------


## Svetishe

,   20 ?

----------


## Mina2010

90.08 26?

----------


## Svetishe

.        26,   20   90.      20.   :    20,   ?

----------


## Mina2010

,    .

----------


## Svetishe

> .


  :Embarrassment:      .   ?

----------


## Mina2010

.

----------


## Svetishe

1   .       ?

----------


## Mina2010

.

----------


## Svetishe

.  26  20    .     20,   ?

----------


## Mina2010

,,      1       .

----------


## Svetishe

1 ,      ,                1.              .  1

----------


## Mina2010

1,        ,    ,    .  , .

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,

----------


## Mina2010

! !!

----------


## 56565656

. -  . 25, 26      20,     -    20  43,     90,   ,   20  .        20 , , 25,26  ,    97     (  25, 26    /,  / ).  90.8         (  ,         ). /  (25 )  91   ,     .     ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

20   90

----------


## 56565656

20 ,   ,     10   20   ,         ,   .  .    ,  ,    !   ,      90           ,    ,       ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,  1       20,   .

----------


## 56565656

20       ( ),          43 ,    20 ,      20 ,     26,      ,     !     20 ?

----------


## Svetishe

20?  90.    ,  ,     , ,    .

----------


## 56565656

90   ,   91   ?    99?   26   99 ,   25 - ,  ,     ,   ,      25,  ,   26   ,      99

----------


## 56565656

,

----------


## Svetishe

1,      90 26.    99?  - ,           .      ,      .

----------


## 56565656

,      90 ?   ?   90   ???    !

----------


## Svetishe

,   .    ,   ,    .  ,        .

----------


## Alla L

> 1,      90 26.    99?  - ,           .


 !
  ? 
 :   4-       (  ).     ,      -     20 .  26  -  .     26   90.08, 20     90.02  .     . 
   ,  20    90.02   (   4 ). 
  :  -   1,  20    90.02      ?   -  ... ,  1  8.2.

----------

?

----------


## Svetishe

1

----------


## Alla L

,     ( 3      3- ).       91.02,  20    .
,  ,   1.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   1,  20    90.02      ?


 ,   .    1 .,  ,    .

----------


## 1369

> 20 ,   ,     10   20   ,         ,   .  .    ,  ,    !   ,      90           ,    ,       ,    .


        0,01        25,26      , ..  20 .   20     .          .    62    0,01   91 .

----------

